

Ask HN: Permission to mention another company in marketing materials? - phugoid

I am building a software system whose design is based around one of the ARINC standards.  ARINC is a massive American aviation corporation that publishes industry standards, among other things.<p>I really need my marketing materials to mention that the system "Painlessly spits out ARINC 458 widgets".<p>Does anyone have experience with the legal aspects of mentioning another company in marketing materials?  Does it suffice to use the registered trademark symbol and a footnote stating the company which owns the trademark?<p>The ARINC website has some guidance here, which I don't fully understand:
http://www.arinc.com/about/legal.html<p>I'm wondering how this really works in practice.  And it's not as if ARINC wouldn't notice - I'm planning to launch my product at an ARINC conference.
======
phugoid
Well, since this question dropped below the radar, let me answer it myself for
completeness.

I emailed ARINC through their contact form, and a gentleman replied within one
day that ARINC didn't have a problem if I just state that my product is ARINC
compliant (consistent with that standard).

